# Music for a time of stress.



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Which music helps you to go on and feel strong again in time of stress?

We are having a stressful time at present - my mother's in hospital - and today I choose Praetorius, as performed by the Ricercar Ensemble.






The spirit and the 'relentless rhythm' of these pieces symbolise the flow of time to me and that all worries are ephemeral. I can lose myself in the dances.

How about you?
It would be nice to sample some of your recommendations.
Thanks in advance for any replies. :tiphat:


----------



## rojaba (Nov 12, 2016)

This piece relaxes me a lot






Hope everything goes well with your family!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
*Obras Maestras Del Canto Grego
*

~ _Coro De Monjes Del Monasterio_

If I really need it I put on this disc. The singing of the monks make me feel good in about 10 minutes and that has nothing to do with religion, just the sound of their profound voices.

( Canto Gregoriano - Major Works of Gregorian Chant)


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> Which music helps you to go on and feel strong again in time of stress?
> 
> We are having a stressful time at present - my mother's in hospital - and today I choose Praetorius, as performed by the Ricercar Ensemble.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear that.

Bach's B minor Mass is so uplifting.

Debussy's Book One and Book Two Preludes for piano have a calming effect.

Beethoven's Diabelli Variations for piano are full of good humor and could be helpful. Hard not to crack a smile.

Praying for Mom.

Sincerely,

hp


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

When I'm stressed I think of Bach's "Sheep May Safely Graze" as it is such a soothing piece of music.


----------



## jailhouse (Sep 2, 2016)

Mahler's Resurrection symphony is a definite spirits lifter


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

In fact, when I have been involved in (hélas, too many times) such situations with family and close friends, music was my great comfort.

Of course, what provides solace to me can be utterly meaningless for a different person, with different tastes, but this is one of the pieces that really helped me to cope in difficult times, when someone dear is suffering:






I hope your mother will recover soon.


----------



## manyene (Feb 7, 2015)

The slow movement of Mozart's Clarinet Concerto, the nearest revelation of heaven on this earth


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Try this piece by Ravel, I've always found it very calming and peaceful.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

"Opening" from Philip Glass's _Glassworks_.






I hope all will be well, Ingélou.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

The slow movement of Beethoven's Op. 132. Beethoven wrote it as a hymn of gratitude after he had recovered from a serious illness. In my opinion, this movement can bring spiritual comfort in any situation, whether or not the full recovery of the physical body is likely to happen. 

I continue to pray for your family and especially for your mother!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bettina said:


> The slow movement of Beethoven's Op. 132. Beethoven wrote it as a hymn of gratitude after he had recovered from a serious illness. In my opinion, this movement can bring spiritual comfort in any situation, whether or not the full recovery of the physical body is likely to happen.
> 
> I continue to pray for your family and especially for your mother!


I agree with this choice. Perfect music for consolation. One of Beethoven's most magnificent creations.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Ingélou said:


> Which music helps you to go on and feel strong again in time of stress?
> 
> We are having a stressful time at present - my mother's in hospital - and today I choose Praetorius, as performed by the Ricercar Ensemble.
> 
> ...


I wish your mum well and I find The adagietto from Mahler's Fifth always calms me down. That and She Moves Through the Fair sung by John McCormack accompanied by Gerald Moore.


----------



## johankillen (Sep 20, 2015)

Beethoven Piano Sonata No.23 II
It's not going to fast, it's not going to slow. Just enjoy the flow and the movement of the music.


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Bach's Magnificat is overall a extremely soul-uplifting and beautiful piece full of cheerful violins, natural trumpets and harmony. A great masterpiece of western music to listen to when your feeling down as you know I am too.. but when I listen to Bach all of a sudden all my worrys are gone, and I feel like I am placed in another universe - the universe of Bach's perfect music.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Ingélou said:


> Which music helps you to go on and feel strong again in time of stress?
> 
> We are having a stressful time at present - my mother's in hospital - and today I choose Praetorius, as performed by the Ricercar Ensemble.
> 
> ...


I can sympathise for personal reasons. I was waiting recently for the results of a biopsy which fortunately tested negative but post biopsy they discovered I have a heart condition which required immediate treatment and medication and will require monitoring. Music is a great source of comfort and joy to me as it takes me to places in my mind and heart that nothing else can. My thoughts are with you and Taggart at this stressful time.


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

I've always found the Lever du Jour section (first section of Suite #2) of Ravel's *Daphnis et Chloe* to be very relaxing. Sit down, breathe deep and let the music take you to another place....

Similarly, the Shaker Variations from Copland's *Appalachian Spring* have a similar effect. On a side note, today [November 14, 2016] is [would be] Copland's 116th birthday. 

and finally, La Jardin Feerique from Ravel's *Ma Mere l'Oye* has been very helpful in reducing my various anxieties. One day while listening to its hymn-like atmosphere and the 12 bars of fanfare at the end, I realized that, in the end, we'll all be exulted, even though our remains will be dust. ("Though I sing the song of fools, I will sleep with the dust of kings." Phillip Lee Williams,_The Heart of a Distant Forest_, 1983) It always makes me feel better.


----------



## jailhouse (Sep 2, 2016)

Ingélou said:


> We are having a stressful time at present - my mother's in hospital


When my dad was dying in the hospital i pretty much listened to Sunn o))), Earth, and messiaen's quatuor pour la fin du temps the entire time, probably not the best idea :lol:


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> Which music helps you to go on and feel strong again in time of stress?
> 
> We are having a stressful time at present - my mother's in hospital - and today I choose Praetorius, as performed by the Ricercar Ensemble.
> 
> ...


That's a wonderful energetic piece!


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

I've recently discovered Bortnyansky. A Russian who is most well known for his liturgical works.
I find them a real balm to a tortured soul.
Try this one






Edit: Sorry he was Ukrainian not Russian.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you so much, everyone, for your kind wishes and lovely recommendations. :tiphat:
I look forward to trying them all.

Yesterday, I was feeling despondent about my mother's plight and suddenly, from inside the house, I heard a very loud bird singing in the garden. 
I looked out, but couldn't see anything. But I think it was a wren, because the day before I'd seen one perched on a lavender in a pot by the French window. For their size, they are amazing - nature's operatic sopranos.

Friend Wren, your music may not be 'classical', but it *was* very consoling.


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

that last bit...the birds singing...I live in the woods and on a lake, that's what I listen to. I don't get stressed out very often, though , because I live in the woods and on a lake.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Ingélou said:


> Thank you so much, everyone, for your kind wishes and lovely recommendations. :tiphat:
> I look forward to trying them all.
> 
> Yesterday, I was feeling despondent about my mother's plight and suddenly, from inside the house, I heard a very loud bird singing in the garden.
> ...


Yes, birdsong is very beautiful! It has inspired many composers: Vaughan Williams (The Lark Ascending), Beethoven (end of the second movement of the Pastoral symphony), Messiaen (numerous pieces). Perhaps some of those pieces would comfort and soothe you during this stressful period.


----------



## Atrahasis (Aug 5, 2015)

Title of this album says it all.






Wish you all the best.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

All the best in these rough times, Ingelou.

I would turn to the Bach cello suites or the Brahms clarinet quintet.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I would go to Mozart's clarinet quintet, one of the most subtle masterpieces of all times.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

How are things going Ingelou. Hope your situation has resolved for the better.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks for asking. :tiphat:
Mum is out of hospital and social services have judged, rightly, that Mum no longer understands risk & have taken a decision 'in her best interests' that she can no longer live on her own. So we found her respite in a very nice care home, where I visit her twice a day, but her dementia has got much worse since her illness, so she hasn't settled in all that well and we're not sure that the manager will allow her to stay when her four weeks are up - just before Christmas. So we're trying to find a dementia home where the staff know more about how to look after her specific needs. It's still rather stressful, but I have the support of my brothers & sisters and we can only do our best.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2016)

Ingélou said:


> Thanks for asking. :tiphat:
> Mum is out of hospital and social services have judged, rightly, that Mum no longer understands risk & have taken a decision 'in her best interests' that she can no longer live on her own. So we found her respite in a very nice care home, where I visit her twice a day, but her dementia has got much worse since her illness, so she hasn't settled in all that well and we're not sure that the manager will allow her to stay when her four weeks are up - just before Christmas. So we're trying to find a dementia home where the staff know more about how to look after her specific needs. It's still rather stressful, but I have the support of my brothers & sisters and we can only do our best.


It is very sad to see that your mother is in this state.I wish you and your husband all the strenght wich is needed,I realy feel saddened about it.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Ingélou said:


> Thanks for asking. :tiphat:
> Mum is out of hospital and social services have judged, rightly, that Mum no longer understands risk & have taken a decision 'in her best interests' that she can no longer live on her own. So we found her respite in a very nice care home, where I visit her twice a day, but her dementia has got much worse since her illness, so she hasn't settled in all that well and we're not sure that the manager will allow her to stay when her four weeks are up - just before Christmas. So we're trying to find a dementia home where the staff know more about how to look after her specific needs. It's still rather stressful, but I have the support of my brothers & sisters and we can only do our best.


I hope things work out for you. I can't imagine how you are doing but I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2016)

Those are tough circumstances and decisions to face, Ingélou. My prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

My mother is now in a dementia home very near to where I live, where I'll be able to visit every day. She is mostly content, so far, but has fretful or agitated moods every so often, generally as the sun goes down. My sister's visiting her at present, so I'm having a rest for a few days. 

I'm listening to one of the recommended musics as I type - thank you so much for all the recommendations and all the support. :tiphat: It really does help. There are many many kind people in the world, and not a few of them are Talk Classical members.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2016)

It is good that you have a few days for yourself,use them wisely and listen to a few pieces of Stockhausen to broaden your mind.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Traverso said:


> It is good that you have a few days for yourself,use them wisely and listen to a few pieces of Stockhausen to broaden your mind.


Yeah. Tench nervous haddock? Pop a Karlheinz Stockhausen pill and feel all your cares ebb away. Or not! 
Stockhausen to relax? Laugh? I nearly bought a round.
BTW - Broaden - from a Latin word meaning stupefy!:lol:


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

As I watch the news (post election), definitely a need for classical music to relieve stress. Unfortunately, the reality won't go away.


----------



## David OByrne (Dec 1, 2016)

Why would someone let politics effect them so much? How much TV do you watch????


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

David OByrne said:


> Why would someone let politics effect them so much? How much TV do you watch????


If you're referring to me, just keeping up with world and national events. Isolating yourself is really :eek.


----------

